# Incoming: Orcs and Goblins.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just up on the GW Astronomicon:




> Incoming: Orcs & Goblins
> For years uncounted, before even the Empire existed, and Men were little more than barbarous and primitive cave-dwellers, the Orcs & Goblins have haunted the mountains and deep forests of the world. Extremely aggressive and savage creatures, Orc & Goblin tribes rarely suffer a peaceful moment in their unending lust for battle and inexplicable urge to pillage and despoil.
> 
> Once roused to war by a powerful or charismatic leader, a greenskin Waaagh! on the march can rapidly snowball into a seemingly endless tide of rowdy Orc and Goblin warriors, scuttling creatures and lumbering monsters as neighbouring tribes flock to join the gathering masses, or capitulate in defeat. The haphazard nature by which Orc & Goblin armies are mustered results in a huge variety of unruly mobs of squabbling warriors and a wide selection of creatures both great and small. Such huge diversity ensures that greenskin armies are by far the most unpredictable to face in battle.
> ...



Looks like March is another fantasy release... Sorry GK fans 



linky: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=14300090a


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think this jumped the gun on a few of us expecting TK, Ogres or High Elves.

Cheers, Grizbe.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is the best part of that entire article : The selection of fantastic sets below are the best way to get your army up and running, *safe in the knowledge that they will not be replaced in March.* - Hahaha guess GW learned from the release of Dark Eldar - I couldn't count the number of complaints I saw from people who bought DE minis before the new ones came out, demanding their money back as their minis soon became outdated. Gotta keep up with the news kids.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn! I was hoping they remake the orc boys kit to include plastic arrer boyz. Sad to know the plain gobbos are not being updated either. 

Hoping for a plastic squig herd and plastic wolf riders and chariots


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I think this jumped the gun on a few of us expecting TK, Ogres or High Elves.
> 
> Cheers, Grizbe.


well I've only been telling you all for about 4 months now but nevermind


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

*yawn* more non news from GW, I wish that when they made these idiotic news letters trying to get people to buy more old models they would at least spill some details on a new kit, otherwise its a bit like saying "hey you, buy shit you already see every time you go into GW because at some point we might add more kits" rather than "look what shiny stuff you will want an army to go with"


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Bummer, still want them to update TK's!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> well I've only been telling you all for about 4 months now but nevermind


 I must have read them, it just didn't register I guess. .


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Bummer, still want them to update TK's!


i'm pretty sure they're close, they have been working on them at least


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice to see the date confirmed by the big GW, even if they didn't tell us much more than that. It also adds a little weight to this rumour, out and about a few days before they announced the date. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76996


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah the Grey knights are no where near being confirmed as it is mostly some s**t that Blood of Kittens made up. Otherwise just more email spam-crap-junk that they send us suckers that signed up every week or 2.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This doesnt really come as much of a surprise, the TK and the OK and Brets all need serious effort to bring them up to date, not to mention a whole load of new models. Orcs and Goblins will be simple enough, not much will change, fluffs already written, maybe a few more units,maybe some warmachines and change more metals to plastics, likely anything that was in the battle for skull pass will make its way into a box set if it hasnt already.
Im hoping for new Boys or at the least a recut sprue similar to what they did with the beast men, stay the same but crisper with some nice additions.
Mostly though i hope they try and stay true to the orc compatibility, 40k Ork and warhamer orcs are very very interchangeable,in both size and styles. 
Hope they do a plastic wyvern model too


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just to add to this thread Bigred from BOLS had this up today.

So Games Workshop has formally announced an update to Warhammer Fantasy's Orcs & Goblins for March. Here's the details:



In March the green tide of Orcs & Goblins, the scourge of the Warhammer world, is about to become even bigger. In an unstoppable Waaagh! these angry creatures live to fight; their only goal is to rampage and slaughter. 


So that gives us the following general Games Workshop timeline for Q1-2011:
-January: Skaven 2nd Wave
-February: Blood Angel 2nd Wave (miniatures also usable with Grey Knights)
-March: Orcs & Goblins
-April: Grey Knights (possibly late March)

For you O&G lovers there is also talk of an ENORMOUS honkin plastic spider anchoring the new updated miniatures range. Like Valkyrie big... with a fighting plaform on its back and little goblins hanging all over it.... Just imagine the late-night roommate hi-jinx...


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

New DEX or just new miniatures in a wave?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Luisjoey said:


> New DEX or just new miniatures in a wave?


Both. A new Armybook and a new wave of models.


----------

